# What is the BEST prop for SC16 20HP Tohatsu?



## shadowcast98 (Jun 21, 2013)

What is the best prop? Stock prop we maxed out at 23 with bad wind conditions. Really want to hit around 27. Maybe 28 if possible. 

Please give results if you reply.


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

I'll be honest i don't think you will be able to get that speed, you are looking at more of 23-25mph I've had 4 different motors on my boat feel free to ask me any questions I've tried a bunch of different things


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

There is no way you're going to gain 5mph by propping correctly, and there is no way you're going to do 28mph on a shadowcast with a 20hp.

You are right about the correct speed for that boat/outboard. You MIGHT be able to hit 24-25 with a jack plate and perfectly cupped/pitched prop.


----------



## shadowcast98 (Jun 21, 2013)

> There is no way you're going to gain 5mph by propping correctly, and there is no way you're going to do 28mph on a shadowcast with a 20hp.
> 
> You are right about the correct speed for that boat/outboard. You MIGHT be able to hit 24-25 with a jack plate and perfectly cupped/pitched prop.


Unless my GPS is wrong we hit 24 mph with a stock prop and full tank with my dad (180) and myself (165).


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > There is no way you're going to gain 5mph by propping correctly, and there is no way you're going to do 28mph on a shadowcast with a 20hp.
> >
> > You are right about the correct speed for that boat/outboard. You MIGHT be able to hit 24-25 with a jack plate and perfectly cupped/pitched prop.
> 
> ...


It may very well be correct. You're initial post was saying that you want an extra 5MPH by propping...not what your current speed is.


----------

